# Seafield hospital..scotland



## Mikeymutt (Sep 20, 2016)

visited this old converted Manor House in Scotland with missy.its somewhere I have fancied for a while.the place is in a terrible state.the floors are rotten.there is no roof due to fires and trees growing in the upper spaces.i did brave the upstairs up the none existent steps.you could only acsess one room and the landing.there is actually only a few rooms to see here.but the woodwork in them alone is worth the visit.we were on the last bit.missy was in a little room there was no roof above it and I was in the corridor.when I heard a large noise.it was a massive section of upstairs collapsing I went into the room to were she was to check all was ok and she said she just witnessed it come down through the window opposite her.we made our way out not long after that.i wanted to get up to the tower but I was told no after the collapse ha ha.the house was built in Italian style,made out of sandstone for a former engineer.the house was sold to the health authority in 1921 and was in use till 2005 used as a child and maternity hospital until 1944 when it was used as a paediatric unit up until 1991 when it was used as NHS HQ when it was put up for sale.there has been several interests in it for converting.and in 2014 it was sold to be developed in apartments and as of now still lays there rotting away.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Sep 20, 2016)

Another superb report, thanks for posting.


----------



## jsp77 (Sep 20, 2016)

That woodwork sure does look good Mikey, shame its so far away tho.


----------



## smiler (Sep 20, 2016)

I hope they allow the salvagers in to carefulully remove some of the bits and pieces before it's demolished, you very nearly got some good pics there Mikey, a little more effort and I'm positive you'll improve, Many Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 20, 2016)

smiler said:


> I hope they allow the salvagers in to carefulully remove some of the bits and pieces before it's demolished, you very nearly got some good pics there Mikey, a little more effort and I'm positive you'll improve, Many Thanks



Thank you smiler.I will try to put a bit more effort in &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Togitha (Sep 20, 2016)

That looks an amazing place!


----------



## Judderman62 (Sep 20, 2016)

I like that. Nice one fella


----------



## oldscrote (Sep 20, 2016)

Hell man,that's a cracker,what a waste of some fine woodworking skills,I hope it gets restored or salvaged


----------



## HughieD (Sep 20, 2016)

Superb. Those fireplaces. Wow.


----------



## Wrench (Sep 21, 2016)

Simply bloody lovely photos sir.
Many thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brewtal (Sep 21, 2016)

Beautiful stuff as always mate. Glad you were both unhurt, that must have been a heart stopping moment!


----------



## tumble112 (Sep 21, 2016)

You've really done the house justice here. I'm glad everyone got out OK, I can testify to how dangerous a condition the building is in.


----------



## Conrad (Sep 21, 2016)

Love the intricy of that wood work, class shots!


----------



## Bones out (Sep 21, 2016)

smiler said:


> I hope they allow the salvagers in to carefulully remove some of the bits and pieces before it's demolished, you very nearly got some good pics there Mikey, a little more effort and I'm positive you'll improve, Many Thanks



All the gear - no idea. Pah, effort.
.
.
.
Seriously good again Mikey. Know it's your style without even seeing who the poster is. Nailed it.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 22, 2016)

What beautiful architecture,the fire surrounds and stonework are something else.First class images Mikey.


----------

